# Cyp pubescens in the Garden



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry, the lighting was a bit screwy tonight. This is arguably my favorite pubescens; you'll see why when the blooms open. As you can see, Cyps are much later in my area than in other areas! Blooms will begin in the next 2 weeks or so (though on this particular plant longer than that). I should say though that most of my perennials were set back this year due to unusual late spring frosts and snowfall right up until the beginning of this week.


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2009)

They look very nice!!!


----------



## P-chan (May 23, 2009)

Anticipation....:wink: Can't wait...


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2009)

Looking good, keep us posted.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2009)

*Update!*

Nice, fat shoots. Just what I like to see!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

I noticed a cyplike growth in one of the garden areas where I thought I had lost my plants. I think we [NYC area] are suffering from the same late season issues you are.


----------

